# Empfehlung für RSS Reader erbeten [~solved]

## slick

Ich nutze gern RSS-/Atom-Feeds o.ä. (bzw. verschiedene zu RSS umgeparste Daten) um auf dem laufenden zu sein und bestimmte Datensammlungen (z.B. Datenbanken) im Auge zu haben, also nicht nur das reine Lesen von Feeds.

Ich suche daher einen guten RSS-Reader für QT (KDE). Der Akkregator hat in meinen Augen null Funktionsumfang was meine Bedürfnisse angeht, das Newsfox-Plugins für Mozilla kommt dem schon langsam näher, deckt sie allerdings auch nicht ab.

Was ich vor allem vermisse sind komfortable Suchfunktionen (auch Fulltext), idealerweise als "Pseudo-Ordner", Vergabe von Tags oder andere frei wählbaren Markierungen, idealweise auch Notizen zu einzelnen Einträgen, leicht backup-bares Archiv.

Ein Online-Reader wäre auch eine Alternative, sofern er sich auf dem eigenen LAMP aufsetzen läßt.Last edited by slick on Wed Apr 29, 2009 1:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ein Online-Reader wäre auch eine Alternative, sofern er sich auf dem eigenen LAMP aufsetzen läßt.

 

Sowas wäre ma ne Idee  :Smile:  *auf Vorschläge wart*

----------

## Inte

Zwar kein QT sondern Konsole: net-news/newsbeuter

----------

## slick

Habe gerade infoRSS entdeckt. Die Features lesen sich gut, kanns nur leider @ Work nicht gleich ausprobieren. Besonders interessant erscheint mir das Feature eine HTML-Seite parsen zu lassen.

----------

## musv

Ich nutze gelegentlich Liferea als Newsreader. Das Teil basiert aber auf gtk. Ist bisher für meine Zwecke der brauchbarste Newsreader, den ich gefunden hab. Kann auch gleich die passende HTML-Seite zum RSS-Link anzeigen lassen.

Nachteil (neben der gtk): Manchmal neigt das Ding dazu, die CPU etwas stärker als angemessen auszunutzen.

----------

## Necoro

Das Problem bei Standalone-Readern ist, dass sie sich nicht synchronisieren  :Smile: . Insofern ist der Web-Ansatz schon gut ... bzw ein Desktop-Reader, der eine Sync-Funktion hat.

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Habe gerade infoRSS entdeckt. 

 

Schade ... der läuft nur als Ticker in der Statuszeile und hat kein Nachrichtenfenster.

----------

## avx

newsbeuter und snownews sind imho sehr zu empfehlen, auf Grund der Skriptbarkeit und einigen sinnvollen Plugins. Einen Versuch wert wäre ev. rawdog, das wandelt die Feeds schön in eine HTML-Page um, so dass hier nicht jeder seinen eigenen Reader installiert bekommen muss.

----------

## slick

Die Feed-Unterstützung in Tunderbird ist ganz gut. Ich werds erstmal damit probieren. Sonst such ich mal weiter nach Alternativen. Meinerseits erstmal solved.

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Ein Online-Reader wäre auch eine Alternative, sofern er sich auf dem eigenen LAMP aufsetzen läßt. 
> 
> Sowas wäre ma ne Idee  *auf Vorschläge wart*

 

Dazu passend gerade gefunden:

http://feedonfeeds.com/

http://news-maniac.sourceforge.net/

http://freshmeat.net/projects/pyds

----------

## Necoro

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*    *slick wrote:*   Ein Online-Reader wäre auch eine Alternative, sofern er sich auf dem eigenen LAMP aufsetzen läßt. 
> 
> Sowas wäre ma ne Idee  *auf Vorschläge wart* 
> 
> Dazu passend gerade gefunden:
> ...

 

Die sind leider alle seit mehreren Jahren nimmer maintained  :Sad: 

/edit:

Gerade noch gefunden, und sieht auch recht viel versprechend aus  :Smile: 

http://gregarius.net/

http://rnews.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Necoro

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> http://gregarius.net/

 

Hab mir das mal gerade installiert  :Smile:  Sieht gut aus  :Wink:  - fehlt zwar hier und dort n Feature -- hat aber ne Plugin-Architektur, ist insofern lösbar

----------

## xces

Tiny Tiny RSS wurde noch nicht genannt. Gregarius wird leider seit einer Weile nicht mehr richtig weiterentwickelt.

----------

## marens

http://boreal.rssowl.org/

sollte so ziemlich alle deine wünsche erfüllen (ausser auf qt zu basieren)

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *marens wrote:*   

> http://boreal.rssowl.org/
> 
> sollte so ziemlich alle deine wünsche erfüllen (ausser auf qt zu basieren)

 

der gefällt mir auch  :Wink: 

gibt es zufällig einen weg die news-feeds (samt daten) aus akregator zu importieren ?

(ich schau mal nachher, wäre recht hilfreich ...)

----------

## Necoro

 *xces wrote:*   

> Tiny Tiny RSS

 

Sieht spontan aus wie das wo nach ich suche (Gregarius hab ich denn doch wieder runtergeschmissen)... leider hat mir mein Hoster im Moment noch Steine in den Weg gestellt ... warten wir mal, ob die sich in Staub verwandeln  :Smile: 

----------

